# What are you working on? (Photos please!)



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

I have 3 things on the go:
Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Beautiful choice of colors and designs.


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

Thank you! What are you working on?


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


I am just putting the face on a Santa Tea Cosy before sewing his head to the body. I am knitting this while waiting for some 7.5mm eyes to come in the post for three of Lorraine's Mini Lovey Blankies - a monkey, bear and elephant lovey.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> I am just putting the face on a Santa Tea Cosy before sewing his head to the body. I am knitting this while waiting for some 7.5mm eyes to come in the post for three of Lorraine's Mini Lovey Blankies - a monkey, bear and elephant lovey.


Lovely work as usual! I hope you'll post it all when done...


----------



## LillyP (Dec 26, 2014)

I am working on an afghan , this is my first attempt at one and I am trying to replace one given to me 40 yrs ago


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I am also working on 3 things...I have to pick up the stitches and do the crown on the 1898 hat....Started the background for an afghan (there is cross stitch to be added to it later)....and the beginning of a cowl (in purples, navy, and magenta)


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I have several items in progress at the moment, but this is the only one I can get to to photograph right now. It's going to be a baby blanket for my new great-granddaughter, due in April.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

A classic old school sweater in Harrisville Shetland wool knit from a cone.
The color is "Teak Heather" and the needle is U.S. # 4.


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> I am also working on 3 things...I have to pick up the stitches and do the crown on the 1898 hat....Started the background for an afghan (there is cross stitch to be added to it later)....and the beginning of a cowl (in purples, navy, and magenta)


I've heard a lot about this 1898 hat! Have you converted into Tunisian crochet?


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

sockit2me said:


> A classic old school sweater in Harrisville Shetland wool knit from a cone.
> The color is "Teak Heather" and the needle is U.S. # 4.


Wonderful! I love it! Just when I think I'm an okay knitter, I see all these posts and see how talented people are. *must try harder*


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

kmangal16 said:


> I have several items in progress at the moment, but this is the only one I can get to to photograph right now. It's going to be a baby blanket for my new great-granddaughter, due in April.


So delicate... Lucky baby


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

Batorichka said:


> I've heard a lot about this 1898 hat! Have you converted into Tunisian crochet?


The hat is just knit in garter stitch


----------



## Batorichka (Dec 17, 2015)

marilyngf said:


> The hat is just knit in garter stitch


Wow! Your stitches are so even!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This is my only wip at the moment. A babies honeycomb pattern blanket using 30 colours from my stash. Just done the first 10 colours ( there will be 3 tones of each colour ) so a long way to go yet. &#128512;


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Love that green colour! 


Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely! 


trish2222 said:


> Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
> I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Nice! 


LillyP said:


> I am working on an afghan , this is my first attempt at one and I am trying to replace one given to me 40 yrs ago


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Great to see what everyone is working on! Here are two of my 'works in progress'.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Love this thread. It's so nice to see all the lovely WIPs!
I'm currently making the Saroyan Scarf. It's my first try at something with a little lace patterning. I'm using Berroco Floret which is wonderfully soft. Finally, something for me!


----------



## elmom (Aug 29, 2012)

I had been stockpiling knitted gifts in my closet ... surprised at what I had! Socks, weird orange scarf/shawl, fingerless gloves requested by my daughter and leg warmers that turned out great (with my fave yarn, Berrocco Vintage)


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


This is a crochet blanket using a lot of partial skeins. I am happy to be using a lot of yarn that has been sitting.


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

Having retired I now have to utilize my stash.
This project started life 3 times as a totally different throw but the yarn just was NOT happy until it became a Vortex (Ravelry pattern)........


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

All the projects are great.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
I am working on a doll.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Great Job . Wish I could make heads and parts like that.



BarbaraBL said:


> I am just putting the face on a Santa Tea Cosy before sewing his head to the body. I am knitting this while waiting for some 7.5mm eyes to come in the post for three of Lorraine's Mini Lovey Blankies - a monkey, bear and elephant lovey.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
> I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


Pretty Trish


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> Great to see what everyone is working on! Here are two of my 'works in progress'.


Lovely Pocahantas!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's really pretty. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

ncowie said:


> Love this thread. It's so nice to see all the lovely WIPs!
> I'm currently making the Saroyan Scarf. It's my first try at something with a little lace patterning. I'm using Berroco Floret which is wonderfully soft. Finally, something for me!


That's really pretty. 😀👍


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Newbie61 said:


> This is my only wip at the moment. A babies honeycomb pattern blanket using 30 colours from my stash. Just done the first 10 colours ( there will be 3 tones of each colour ) so a long way to go yet. 😀


Loving your blanket :thumbup:


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
> I am working on a doll.


Beautiful shrug. Love the colour combo. Doll's coming along nicely too.


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Cdambro said:


> This is a crochet blanket using a lot of partial skeins. I am happy to be using a lot of yarn that has been sitting.


I love the blending of colours!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
> I am working on a doll.


The shrug is so stylish and so well done - you have a great eye for style and color.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## diane647 (Sep 25, 2011)

Love all the photos of the works in progress. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely projects. I currently have three going also but no pictures at this time. Two scarfs and one sort of thing that is maybe a cape, maybe a poncho, maybe a sweater. Not sure what it is! My pattern though.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

kmangal16 said:


> Beautiful shrug. Love the colour combo. Doll's coming along nicely too.


Thank you, I was unsure of the grey until I did the crochet border along the whole shrug then it came together.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> The shrug is so stylish and so well done - you have a great eye for style and color.


Thank you, Pocahontas. Very nice to hear from you.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ncowie said:


> I love the blending of colours!


Thank you so much.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

My latest project with my critic in the corner


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

The shrug is beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sdresner said:


> My latest project with my critic in the corner


Very nice


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sdresner said:


> The shrug is beautiful


Thank you


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Great to see what everyone is working on! Here are two of my 'works in progress'.


Such beautiful garments and perfect knitting. Love them.

Also love everyone else work in progresses . I also love this thread...


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

A lace project for Heather on my LK150 this time. Need good light so I can see which stitches that I need to transfer so can only do during the day. Made one mistake Monday evening and had to undo four rows yesterday. I saw the pattern for a hand knit so I modified it slightly to suit the knitter. I'm supposed to P2 tog in some places so I do them as K2 together instead.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Newbie61 said:


> This is my only wip at the moment. A babies honeycomb pattern blanket using 30 colours from my stash. Just done the first 10 colours ( there will be 3 tones of each colour ) so a long way to go yet. 😀


I like this.....I've seen something like this ages ago done as a demo on a Singer electronic knitter


----------



## gr8knitwit2 (Sep 30, 2014)

Lovely work! 


Katsch said:


> I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
> I am working on a doll.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


hi,
can you give the sock pattern please.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Pocahontas said:


> Great to see what everyone is working on! Here are two of my 'works in progress'.


I love that Lollipop Shawl! I have some lovely yarn and now know what to make with it.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

ncowie said:


> Love this thread. It's so nice to see all the lovely WIPs!
> I'm currently making the Saroyan Scarf. It's my first try at something with a little lace patterning. I'm using Berroco Floret which is wonderfully soft. Finally, something for me!


are you doing edges same time .


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Katsch said:


> I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
> I am working on a doll.


Love the shrug. The grey is a perfect addition.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Lovely projects. I currently have three going also but no pictures at this time. Two scarfs and one sort of thing that is maybe a cape, maybe a poncho, maybe a sweater. Not sure what it is! My pattern though.


Please let us see the "maybe" project, when complete. Sounds interesting, and I love that it is your own pattern. Good for you.


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

I am decorating baskets for our local Save our Strays to use as fundraisers at Easter


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
> I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


I love the colors. So soft.


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

Ashenlachie said:


> Having retired I now have to utilize my stash.
> This project started life 3 times as a totally different throw but the yarn just was NOT happy until it became a Vortex (Ravelry pattern)........


Looks good. Very pretty yarn.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

I received The Great American Aran Afghan from Santa and have just completed my first square.


----------



## Elaine3975 (Feb 9, 2014)

I am crocheting another reversible baby blanket and knitting a Christmas stocking (which I'm stuck on) for a baby shower gift on the 17th.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

hallsyh said:


> I received The Great American Aran Afghan from Santa and have just completed my first square.


Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm making a baby sweater for a co-worker expecting a baby boy in March.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

verynice and I like your colors


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


I have two projects on the go at the moment:

A pair of bed socks for my sister in 80% wool 20% milk fibre in purple.
The pattern is from Simply Knitting Magazine Summer 2013, but I'm using DK weight yarn instead of 6 ply.

A summer tank top for my niece in cotton 4 ply. It's actually green, not the grey colour in the photo.
The patten is in the book No Sew Knits by Kristen TenDyke.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Wonderful items to work between. Love the sock colors.


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

I finished up my wip for Christmas,yeah!!!
Started fresh with a pair of socks for my granddaughter.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Im making hats and mittens for AG doll ice skating outfits for two granddaughters--only one fingerless mitt left on second set. My honorary gd has a hat done and both mittens to go. It's taking more time than I thought it would but we are flooded in anyway. &#128527;


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Again, I would like to say, So many beautiful projects KPrs. are working on. So many lucky recipients out there.....


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

What a fun thread. All the WIPs are great to see. I have a baby afghan in scrap yarn going in crochet, a doll hoody, socks and a fairy all knit. My fairy has been in progress a long while. She is not telling me what she wants to wear. &#128512; The socks are done through the heel. I best be getting them done. 

HappyNew Year to all of you. Wishing many blessings for all in the new year. &#127881;&#128165;&#127881;&#128165;&#127881;&#128165;&#127881;&#128165;&#127881;&#128165;


----------



## Dwatson352 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hi I am working on a Mock Rib hat. I can't seem to figure out how to include the picture though...


----------



## GraceFraser (Sep 11, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
> I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


Thank you sooooo much for this adorable pattern.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Beautiful work! You all are inspiring me to finish a WIP today!


----------



## LadyMacbeth (Sep 10, 2014)

Newbie61 said:


> This is my only wip at the moment. A babies honeycomb pattern blanket using 30 colours from my stash. Just done the first 10 colours ( there will be 3 tones of each colour ) so a long way to go yet. 😀


Oh yes.....


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Carole Jeanne said:


> Im making hats and mittens for AG doll ice skating outfits for two granddaughters--only one fingerless mitt left on second set. My honorary gd has a hat done and both mittens to go. It's taking more time than I thought it would but we are flooded in anyway. 😏


Love these doll pieces, so cute.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Aunty Sheryl said:


> I have two projects on the go at the moment:
> 
> A pair of bed socks for my sister in 80% wool 20% milk fibre in purple.
> The pattern is from Simply Knitting Magazine Summer 2013, but I'm using DK weight yarn instead of 6 ply.
> ...


Beautiful work.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

patm said:


> I finished up my wip for Christmas,yeah!!!
> Started fresh with a pair of socks for my granddaughter.


Love the colors and the way the yarn worked on the cuffs.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

patm said:


> I finished up my wip for Christmas,yeah!!!
> Started fresh with a pair of socks for my granddaughter.


I looove the yarn you are using. Can you tell me the name? It is gorgeous!

I started a pair for my 3 year old grandson last night. (oops, upside down pic).


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

I assume you mean the ones I'm actually working on this week; not the ones languishing in various places.
I should be only working on the blanket for a friend's grandson. I only need to finish his last name in illusion knitting and do embroidered chain stitches for the sun's rays. But Tuesday night I felt a need to start another shawl, using yarn left over from two infinity scarves and a shawl. The yarns are all RH Boutique Unforgettable. I started with Dragonfly, then transitioned into Tidal, and the final part will be Meadow. Not using any pattern, just three triangles with garter stitch 'ribbons' (to borrow a quilting term) between them and on the edges. I'm changing from stockinette to seed as the spirit moves me, and using garter stitch to transition from one colorway to the next (alternating ridges of the two colors.)


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dwatson352 said:


> Hi I am working on a Mock Rib hat. I can't seem to figure out how to include the picture though...


Select "Reply" at the bottom of any user message *not* "Quick Reply" and you'll see the file/picture attachment plus instructions below your text window


----------



## wendy zettel (May 23, 2014)

I just started a top down mohair cardigan


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Beautiful work.


Thank you so much.


----------



## zbangel (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a few WIPs going. A couple of Knit Alongs I am participating in is the Elements series by Erica at Fiddleknits. The photo is the "Air" Shawl. I am actually almost finished. I have to graft on the second border. I haven't been able to squirrel myself away from the pup in the pic to get it done. I already knit the "Earth" shawl and the "Water" shawl. Next up, "Fire" then "Philosopher's Stone". 

Another knit along is the "Scoreboard Cowl" by KnitPurlHunter. We are Packer Fans at our house, so the green stripes are 1 row for every Packer point and the gold is 1 row for every point by the opposing team. I have a dotted row to indicate a break between the games. 1 more game until playoffs. It is a long tube which will be joined at the ends to make a loop. It will likely be onerous to wear, but it's been a fun knit. I get to stash it away between games. I will likely add the year to commemorate this season. We've had a "not so stellar year" but oh well. Gotta love the Pack!

I am also knitting a hat and have a prayer shawl in the works. Then there is Citron which is in my purse. I will run out of yarn, so I only knit about 5 rows on the ruffle and am binding off with a picot edge.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


Love,love what you're knitting! I promised myself I would finish some WIPs so I just finished the Irish Hiking scarf and finishing up another scarf.
Christine


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

What a great collection of projects! I personally have too many to even choose. Have a horrible habit of starting new projects before finishing others.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

enjoyed all of these pics.

I'm working on some new designs


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Davena said:


> Again, I would like to say, So many beautiful projects KPrs. are working on. So many lucky recipients out there.....


 :thumbup:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Love,love what you're knitting! I promised myself I would finish some WIPs so I just finished the Irish Hiking scarf and finishing up another scarf.
> Christine


They are both lovely CJ :thumbup:


----------



## barbsch (Mar 9, 2012)

Would like the pattern for the lollypop scarf.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Lilly P can you tell me the pattern name or source for your afghan. Looks like a really nice pattern for using for lapghans and or prayer shawls.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

barbsch said:


> Would like the pattern for the lollypop scarf.


Here is the link to the shawl/scarf.It is really gorgeous.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lollipop-shawl


----------



## ncowie (Aug 27, 2013)

Mirror said:


> are you doing edges same time .


Yes, the edging is part of the row pattern.
It's a good beginner pattern for trying lace.
Each leaf section is a 14 row repeat, where each row is different for the lace portion so I'm getting used to having to read every pattern row. 14 rows is just too much for my little brain to memorize.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

i like the green knitting the stitch seems really nice. Can yu tell us where to find the pattern please? Thanks YasminaB


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
> I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


Judging from the photo, your colors are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

I'm working on a lacy alpaca smoke ring. It has beads knitted into the lace bottom.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't have photos but I am knitting a second cowl and hat set for my 6yr old GD. She liked the first one so much in blue, she asked for a pink one! And, of course, I oblige!


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

I started my Christmas Sophie on Christmas Day. This is my second Sophie. My first is southwestern with turquoise, orange, green and cream. She's keeping me warm during this cold weather in Arizona.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

ShariH said:


> I started my Christmas Sophie on Christmas Day. This is my second Sophie. My first is southwestern with turquoise, orange, green and cream. She's keeping me warm during this cold weather in Arizona.


Beautiful!


----------



## WayfaringYarns (May 7, 2015)

Love those socks!!!


----------



## ShariH (Nov 7, 2013)

Thanks. This is a wonderful pattern, I've learned so many new stitches making my first one.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

Well, I am supposed to be finishing a Seahawks throw for my granddaughter, but I have decided I don't care for juggling all of the yarn colors. So, it is not getting the attention it needs. I am also working on a pink shawl for my husbands aunt. It is getting closer to finished, only about 4 more inches to go. I started a KAL shawl and have been a bit intimidated by the lace work, so it is waiting for me to buck up and get back to it. So, those are the things I should be working on. What I am doing, is playing with making cutsie little hats for my granddaughter. Playing with trying to make things without a pattern. I will post photos on this thread tonight.


----------



## Niki-knitter (Jan 28, 2011)

Trish,
Those colors are just perfect! Don't drop any of those colors!
I love what you are knitting & the colors you've selected! Gorgeous.....


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

I have been working on the Baby pram leggins off and on for quite awhile..The yarn was given to me so it's a trial thing..As you can see the design which is random does "pool" in certain areas...


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

I have been knitting a set of gloves for myself... but the power went out... and as you can see they are on small needles in a nice dark brown... so I started another, almost mindless market bag. And then,  when the sun came up I started a set of socks... again in a lovely brown. Not much thinking for toe up socks in stockinette st. Though I have decided to put a cable on the outside of the ankle past the heel...
Now the electrics back... I'll finish these three and get back to those second socks....or maybe that new hat I promised myself.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

This was a special request from my daughter.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

giftfinder007 said:


> This was a special request from my daughter.


Ooh, that is looking beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Trish2222 all the colors you've chosen are perfect with each other. Don't change a thing!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> This was a special request from my daughter.


Beautiful. Please show us the completed project.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Beautiful. Please show us the completed project.


I will, hopefully with her wearing it.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

giftfinder007 said:


> This was a special request from my daughter.


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

giftfinder007 said:


> I will, hopefully with her wearing it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

I have an infinity scarf and a brioche afghan on the needles.


----------



## plasm27cas (Dec 26, 2013)

Do you have a pattern my daughter is due may 5


----------



## LadyRN49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ashenlachie said:


> Having retired I now have to utilize my stash.
> This project started life 3 times as a totally different throw but the yarn just was NOT happy until it became a Vortex (Ravelry pattern)........


Very different! Love it!


----------



## hd4baja (Jul 29, 2015)

Ashenlachie said:


> Having retired I now have to utilize my stash.
> This project started life 3 times as a totally different throw but the yarn just was NOT happy until it became a Vortex (Ravelry pattern)........


This is just gorgeous! Can't wait to see the finished project!


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Katsch said:


> I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
> I am working on a doll.


Love this Kath!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Everything is just beautiful, fellow knitters! Great thread.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

ShariH said:


> I started my Christmas Sophie on Christmas Day. This is my second Sophie. My first is southwestern with turquoise, orange, green and cream. She's keeping me warm during this cold weather in Arizona.


Oh I envy you. I want to make one this year so badly and would love to start mine but I have to get some projects on the go and done first and also have to go and finish buying the yarn for this beautiful afghan . I love the your colour combo and look forward to your process.. Lucky you. I think I must have missed your first one. ..Will search and see if you did post and I can have a look.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

giftfinder007 said:


> This was a special request from my daughter.


Oh my ... can I be your second daughter?????LOVE LOVE did I say love this.. such beautiful knitting. Lucky first daughter... I am very patient at waiting...lol


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

]This was a special request from my daughter.[/quote]

This is beautiful!!


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

Davena said:


> Oh my ... can I be your second daughter?????LOVE LOVE did I say love this.. such beautiful knitting. Lucky first daughter... I am very patient at waiting...lol


Thank you so much for the complement! You might have a long wait, I have 4 daughters and one DIL. This daughter always has her name on something and even buys me the patterns.


----------



## giftfinder007 (Feb 15, 2013)

HappieGram said:


> ]This was a special request from my daughter.


This is beautiful!![/quote]

Thank you!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

chrisjac said:


> Love this Kath!


Thanks, I may give it my girlfriend this weekend her birthday is 1/8 and she has the same taste as me.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

I love the colors. Beautiful work, I can't imagine venturing into doing something like that.


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Gorgeous.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Lots of beautiful work.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> I have been knitting a set of gloves for myself... but the power went out... and as you can see they are on small needles in a nice dark brown... so I started another, almost mindless market bag. And then, when the sun came up I started a set of socks... again in a lovely brown. Not much thinking for toe up socks in stockinette st. Though I have decided to put a cable on the outside of the ankle past the heel...
> Now the electrics back... I'll finish these three and get back to those second socks....or maybe that new hat I promised myself.


I purchased one of the neck lights with two led lights on it and it works perfectly ..it has three different light values and a red light on each side..kind of reminds me of a horseshoe and runs off two aaa batteries..It was well worth the money I spent for it...great for reading, hobbies etc.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

First off I must say everyones projects shown are amazing. i m so not up to your standards. But I have fun!!!!

This is a corner to corner . For a silent auction. The second picture is a blanket on the loom . I also have a baby blanket on another loom and have been making washclothes


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm working on an outfit for a baby poppet. This is the dress. Now I'm on to the panties/ bloomers and shoes.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Batorichka said:


> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


I have over 30 works in progress and am trying to finish some without starting even more new ones. HeRe they are.


----------



## kacsa (Sep 9, 2015)

BarbaraBL said:


> Here is the link to the shawl/scarf.It is really gorgeous.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lollipop-shawl


Beautiful! Thank you for the link.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Katsch said:


> I finished a shrug and did not have enough yarn. I added the grey and I may add grey decorative buttons on cuff.
> I am working on a doll.


The added grey makes it more sophisticated than the original pattern. Well done!


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

> I have several items in progress at the moment, but this is the only one I can get to to photograph right now. It's going to be a baby blanket for my new great-granddaughter, due in April.


I very much like your baby blanket. I would appreciate a link to the pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> I have over 30 works in progress and am trying to finish some without starting even more new ones. HeRe they are.


All your projects seem so close to being done. I am bad at doing exactly the same as you. Mine are health issues. I start something , get close to being finished, than bang a bad headache puts me down for many days. than I have to build up strength and I see a new project I just have to try and than I get involved in it and the cycle continues. I crochet , knit . quilt and tatt , upon other crafts ..so have lots of u.f.o. but they usually get finished.. Hope you post as you finish.


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Vonpar said:


> I am decorating baskets for our local Save our Strays to use as fundraisers at Easter


I would love the pattern source for the bunny. Thank you.


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

alan55 said:


> A lace project for Heather on my LK150 this time. Need good light so I can see which stitches that I need to transfer so can only do during the day. Made one mistake Monday evening and had to undo four rows yesterday. I saw the pattern for a hand knit so I modified it slightly to suit the knitter. I'm supposed to P2 tog in some places so I do them as K2 together instead.


This project is now scrapped. Just finished 6th pattern sequence...........found another mistake that I missed back between 1st and 2nd pattern sequence on Monday night and highlighted in picture.

Heather said "go back to plain knitting and do a polo neck"


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm almost finished yet another curved plain garter stitch shawl, in fine white cotton, for summer... Sorry no pics, Am being lazy. I'd have to find the camera and upload the pic to my lap top... It was finished and cast off last night, but I decided it was a little short, so I undid the cast off, put it back on the needles and am now adding an extra 2" or so...


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

Lafemmefran.......Easter bunny is a free knitting pattern from pinterest...original pattern shows a blue rabbit and a cream rabbit both holding knitted easter eggs.....such an easy little bunny to make.
Probably quickest way to find it is to google easter bunny free knitting pattern then scroll through images


----------



## Vonpar (May 1, 2012)

Lafemmefran said:


> I would love the pattern source for the bunny. Thank you.


Have answered this for you in different post,Lafemmefran......happy knitting


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

alan55 said:


> This project is now scrapped. Just finished 6th pattern sequence...........found another mistake that I missed back between 1st and 2nd pattern sequence on Monday night and highlighted in picture.
> 
> Heather said "go back to plain knitting and do a polo neck"


Lovely pattern and nice colour yarn too.


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Sorry can't do pictures. I am making a flower shaped dishcloth to use up scraps. Then I have to frog a vest I made for my grand daughter and make a hat for her. And my daughter just found a pattern she liked for a hat.oh and after that I have to finish or repair road side afghans to be donated AND teach my neighbor to knit.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> The added grey makes it more sophisticated than the original pattern. Well done!


Thank you!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Davena said:


> All your projects seem so close to being done. I am bad at doing exactly the same as you. Mine are health issues. I start something , get close to being finished, than bang a bad headache puts me down for many days. than I have to build up strength and I see a new project I just have to try and than I get involved in it and the cycle continues. I crochet , knit . quilt and tatt , upon other crafts ..so have lots of u.f.o. but they usually get finished.. Hope you post as you finish.


Many of mine only have a few rows done, but that's okay since most don't have deadlines. I hope your bad headaches stop so you can enjoy life and knitting.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


Love the color you gave chosen for Hiraeth...great work.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

BarbaraBL said:


> I am just putting the face on a Santa Tea Cosy before sewing his head to the body. I am knitting this while waiting for some 7.5mm eyes to come in the post for three of Lorraine's Mini Lovey Blankies - a monkey, bear and elephant lovey.


So, cute! Can't wait to see the finished pictures!


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> Your projects look lovely. I love the colours on the socks.
> I'm making a hat and mitts set for my daughter. Not 100% happy with the colours and I've been pondering about dropping a colour for a couple of days. Ho hum :lol:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowflake-hat-and-mittens


Wow! That's about all I can say about your work...I wouldn't change a thing. Lovely!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

Finishing my son's Christmas present!


----------



## curlyq (Apr 26, 2013)

zbangel said:


> Another knit along is the "Scoreboard Cowl" by KnitPurlHunter. We are Packer Fans at our house, so the green stripes are 1 row for every Packer point and the gold is 1 row for every point by the opposing team. I have a dotted row to indicate a break between the games. 1 more game until playoffs. It is a long tube which will be joined at the ends to make a loop. It will likely be onerous to wear, but it's been a fun knit. I get to stash it away between games. I will likely add the year to commemorate this season. We've had a "not so stellar year" but oh well. Gotta love the Pack!


I had thought about doing that. Other things took precedence. And you're right, too much gold this year! :evil: 
Hoping we still take the Division!

You must be a bit unpopular in Minnesota, lol.


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

amoamarone said:


> Many of mine only have a few rows done, but that's okay since most don't have deadlines. I hope your bad headaches stop so you can enjoy life and knitting.


Thanks , Me to...I am working with a Homeopath and a herbalist who makes tinctures of European herbs. Has helped me improve in lots of other health issues. Worth every penny we have spent. I am up more than I am down lately. Headaches are going to be the hardest and last treatments.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Here are mine:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/nice--knit-beanie

http://www.knitpicks.com/Queen+of+Diamonds+Gloves_PD50554220.html


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks everybody who commented on my hat. Now that the pattern is complete it stands out from the background which was my main worry. I've left it out of the frog pond


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Newbie61 said:


> This is my only wip at the moment. A babies honeycomb pattern blanket using 30 colours from my stash. Just done the first 10 colours ( there will be 3 tones of each colour ) so a long way to go yet. 😀


That is cool! I think I need to go locate that pattern!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

gjz said:


> That is cool! I think I need to go locate that pattern!


Thank you. I found it on the free site Knittingfool.com 
I really like the effect ( I'm frogging 40 rows at the moment though, went wrong !) like stained glass. 👍😀


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

My very first entrelac scarf...have to weave in the ends...thinking about using a pin to fasten it. Also, working on a biker's cowl. It's almost complete. Love this thread! Giving me lots of ideas. Thanks, everyone.


----------



## gjz (Dec 2, 2013)

Newbie61 said:


> Thank you. I found it on the free site Knittingfool.com
> I really like the effect ( I'm frogging 40 rows at the moment though, went wrong !) like stained glass. 👍😀


Oh, no! Thanks for the site...can't wait to try it.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Cdambro said:


> This is a crochet blanket using a lot of partial skeins. I am happy to be using a lot of yarn that has been sitting.


I love the pattern. Perfect for stash . Does it have a name?


----------



## alan55 (Aug 18, 2013)

Newbie61 said:


> ( I'm frogging 40 rows at the moment though, went wrong !)


You're not alone......since I had to scrap mine as well.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

I am currently working on a crochet throw


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Your blanket is turning out great. Love the colours.


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

Thanks it's turning out better than I thought


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Ashenlachie said:


> Having retired I now have to utilize my stash.
> This project started life 3 times as a totally different throw but the yarn just was NOT happy until it became a Vortex (Ravelry pattern)........


This is so beautiful. The pattern you say is on ravelry..what is the name? Please..


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

hallsyh said:


> I received The Great American Aran Afghan from Santa and have just completed my first square.


Well done..but how do you concentrate with a glass in your hand!!! Christmas cheer... LOL 😉


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

curlyq said:


> Finishing my son's Christmas present!


Gorgeous pattern and fab colour...


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

The blanket is called neat ripple pattern & can be found on the site attic24. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

Ashenlachie said:


> Having retired I now have to utilize my stash.
> This project started life 3 times as a totally different throw but the yarn just was NOT happy until it became a Vortex (Ravelry pattern)........


Hi, I looked on ravelry and put in vortex but your pattern didn't come up as far as I can see. Under what title is it called? It is beautiful and it could be a project for me to have to keep going back to imbetween other projects..hopefully I can knit it...! 😉 🇬🇧 🌹


----------



## smellysammy (May 9, 2011)

The blanket is called neat ripple pattern & is found on attic24 as mentioned in the above post.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

My computer skills have not advanced to photos but I am
currently knitting a wrap with fingering yarn and size 7
needles.


----------



## 133163 (May 11, 2015)

Batorichka said:


> I have 3 things on the go:
> Hiraeth (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Dk (green)
> Snow White (Ysolda Teague) Rico essentials merino Aran (mouses grey)
> And a vanilla sock. Knitpicks felici (countess)
> I have only two other friends who knit, but I LOVE to cluck over other people's knitting so please can you post photos?


I am working on a pullover for a boy, and a crochet blanket for the back of the recliner.

I'm like you, I love to see what people are working on. Inspires me to try new things.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely shrug.


----------

